#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  prostitution in thailand?

## anastacia

is prostitution rampant in thailand? i have heard and read my blogs from travelers who went to thailand and all that they tell is their sex experience -

----------


## khang

> is prostitution rampant in thailand? i have heard and read my blogs from travelers who went to thailand and all that they tell is their sex experience -


No ..............

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

....about the same as everywhere else.

There if you want it..

Not if you don't...

----------


## 9999

:dont feed the troll:

----------


## jojo333

Never actually noticed

----------


## oky

not at all.

----------


## Ascotkiwi

> is prostitution rampant in thailand? i have heard and read my blogs from travelers who went to thailand and all that they tell is their sex experience -


maybe a wee bit on Saturday nights perhaps

----------


## aging one

its an underground scene and you have to have a key or a password.

----------


## FlyFree

You misread. It's not prostitution, it's prostration. Prostration is rife in Thailand. Prostitution doesn't happen, ask any minister.

This is actually not really true. It happens, but you gotta be careful. Best is to disclose your desires to a local taxi driver, they are trustworthy and knowledgeable, and will lead you to unimaginable experiences which will stay with you for many moons to come.

Have fun. Spread money. Get high. Fly.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Those Taxi boys...Top notch guys....Salt of the earth, salt of the earth man...!!

----------


## ossierob

yes never lead you astray those taxi drivers.....always give you what you request in shortest time possible

----------


## BobR

> ....about the same as everywhere else.
> 
> There if you want it..
> 
> Not if you don't...


Perfect answer.  If you do not like it, stay away from it.  It's only a problem if you like it and someone else has taken it away.

----------


## aging one

> It's only a problem if you like it and someone else has taken it away.


thats the heart breaker when money is involved...... :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

The Thai tourist minister recently went to Pattaya on a Saturday night, and I quote. he said. "I see no evidence of prostitution anywhere in the town".

I'm sure it exists but it's really difficult to find.

----------


## welshtaffia

[QUOTE=the dogcatcher;1519152]The Thai tourist minister recently went to Pattaya on a Saturday night, and I quote. he said. "I see no evidence of prostitution anywhere in the town".

If you must tell a lie you must have a dam good memory....and funny enough ive been out on a Saturday night in Pattaya  and i cant remember seeing any evidence of prostitution also  :mid:

----------


## the dogcatcher

[quote=welshtaffia;1519159]


> The Thai tourist minister recently went to Pattaya on a Saturday night, and I quote. he said. "I see no evidence of prostitution anywhere in the town".
> 
> If you must tell a lie you must have a dam good memory....and funny enough ive been out on a Saturday night in Pattaya and i cant remember seeing any evidence of prostitution also


Solly, you're right. It was actually a she.
And the quote is true.

----------


## r1 pet

if the bars are empty ring the bell,
the girls appear like magic from some place underground.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I was walking down the street just behind the Minister of silly walks with me 'ole trusty guide dog Fido but couldn't see any sign of prostitution. Luckily for me one of the 'good 'ole taxi drivers' spotted me and coming to Fido and myself s assistance dropped us off at the most raunchy establishment.....

...Few..! lucky we'd lost that boring old Minister fellow in the Belgian Embassy...Said he had some paper work to do there. :mid:

----------


## kingwilly

The force is weak in this one, once upon a time decent trolls used to visit TD, mrsq would be turning in his grave at this op.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> all that they tell is their sex experience -


of course, there's absolutely nothing else here

----------


## SandMike

Ah, now then, taxi drivers ...

I've been screwed by a few of them ...

but that's the way they took me for a ride  .....

----------


## dtalok

i never saw any prostitutes in thailand, ever, someones feeding you a line

----------


## the dogcatcher

There Are No Prostitutes In Thailand.
It's A Fact.

----------


## smeden

> There Are No Prostitutes In Thailand.
> It's A Fact.


thats becurce prostitusion is against the law no one dare to be a prostitute they willl end in jail if the police catch them   ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Dreadlord

Wait...does this mean that my trip in the future will be for naught ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

And most tourists come to Thailand to go to Spas.

----------


## Mr Earl

> There Are No Prostitutes In Thailand.
> It's A Fact.


This be true. I've been here about 6 years already and have yet to see a single prostitute.
They simply don't exist.

While on the other hand western countries are full of prostitutes.
I reckon the OP is prostitute of some kind. :Yup: 
Hence the interest. :mid:

----------


## retsook

Funny how 2 people can look at the same situation and see things completely different.  Prostitute is just a word.  If someone wants to pay for companionship who is to say if it is wrong.

----------


## bedtime

I've never seen a prostitute in Thailand either, in all my trips all I've ever found is some poor young farm girl, a little bit down on her luck who has a sick Mum,Dad,GrannyAunt,uncle,Son,Daughter, Buffalo,Dog or Cat or the motocy broke,tractor (buffalo) bolloxed. They really do not have a lot of luck these poor girls, always another problem from home that they have to fix, I really do not know how they cope.

I try to help as best I can but I'm afraid my money tree died in the last heatwave that we had in the UK  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> is prostitution rampant in thailand? i have heard and read my blogs from travelers who went to thailand and all that they tell is their sex experience -


Its quite obvious people lie on those blogs to cast a slur on the name of Thailand for nefarious reasons.  

Thailand is world renown as a devout Bhuddist nation, with thousands upon thousands of temples.  The peope are so devout and good natured, they rarely step outside of those temples, and only then to help poor tourists in distress.

Prostitution in Thailand, goodness me.  What will people think up next.

----------


## BKKdreaming

Just ask one of those nice Tuk Tuk drivers to give you a tour of the city, 
Breath in the fresh air and get a look at the REAL city, 

He will be happy to take you to interesting places like gem shops and maybe have a suit made just for you, 
very friendly lot  :Smile: 

BK

----------


## keda

Don't listen to this lot; there is prostitution in Thailand. I met someone only the other day who told me he knew a girl whose ex-boyfriend's current girl's flatmate used to date a guy that told her he was once at a bar and there was definitely a prostitute hanging out there.

----------

